# Oxalate Crystals



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Were his bile acids ever tested?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Helpful article here: DogAware.com Articles: Calcium Oxalate Stones


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

fjm said:


> Helpful article here: DogAware.com Articles: Calcium Oxalate Stones


That is fascinating.......thank you for sharing this information. It's quite valuable.

VQ


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Isn't prednisone mentioned as a contributing factor? Hope Ryker is better soon.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

> He is currently fed ziwipeak, nature's variety kibble, and Stella and Chewy's patties in the morning and veggies, sweet potato and cooked beef or turkey at night.


Exact product names for the kibbles would be helpful.

Looking at fjm's link, this section lists foods which can give/worsen oxalate trouble: DogAware.com Articles: Calcium Oxalate Stones

Here's some relevancies I found:

Group 1 (very high-oxalate foods):
Ziwipeak's formulas seem to contain parsley and Nature's Variety's spinach or barley (!), sweet potatoes and alfalfa depending on formula. Overall Nature's Variety has ingredients lists longer than my gorilla-arms which tends to make me wary of the purpose of the formula's contents -- are all those ingredients there to do good things to the dog, or to make owners feel good about the product?

Stella and Chewy's patties has spinach and beets.

Group 2 (high-oxalate)
Sweet potato <- this I may be the biggest offender. Do check the other veggies you feed!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

A couple refs from when my dog was diagnosed with a bladder stone. The last article includes home-made food recipes.

All About Oxalate Bladder And Kidney Stones In Your Dog And How To Manage Them

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/13_6/features/Kidney-Stones-Bladder-Stones_16231-1.html

Diet and Urinary Tract Stone and


----------



## Misfits (Dec 27, 2014)

This is not from personal experience, but I've come across several people from another list having good success using a home cooked diet called "Fuzzer Food Diet" for oxalate stones. Lots of positive experiences and the lady that developed the diet is also a member of the list. If you google "Fuzzer Food Diet" a lot of info comes up and it might be worth a read.

Diana


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

GOOD NEWS FIRST: Ryker had an xray and he does NOT have any stones. I'm attempting to tweak his diet and do a recheck in awhile. I'm hoping to add foods and remove foods to cure this instead of having to switch to the Science Diet C/D formula. Any suggestions?

Thank you everyone for your help (again)


Due to Cash's chicken intolerance, we feed Nature's Variety Raw Boost Small Breed Limited Ingredient Turkey. Here's the analysis:

Ingredients:
Turkey Meal (Source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin Sulfate), Peas, Turkey, Tapioca, Canola Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Freeze-Dried Turkey, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Flavor, Coconut Oil, Freeze-Dried Turkey Liver, Pumpkin Seeds, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Salt, Carrots, Apples, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite, Butternut Squash, Choline Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Green Tea Extract, Ground Flaxseed, Dried Kelp, Broccoli, Rosemary Extract, Apple Cider Vinegar, Salmon Oil, Dried Chicory Root and Blueberries


Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min) 32.0%
Crude Fat (min) 13.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 4.0%
Moisture (max) 9.0%
Vitamin E (min) 200 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid* (Vitamin C) (min) 100mg/kg
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* (min) 0.25%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* (min) 2.0%
Glucosamine* (min) 300mg/kg
Chondroitin Sulfate* (min) 400mg/kg
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.

We also feed all three flavors of ziwipeak (lamb, venison and beef) but rotate them. 

At night, when we do the sweet potato, he eats less than a tablespoon. I'm surprised that this amount would affect him. But he's a male poodle, and I know they are prone to calcium oxalate stones. 




peccan said:


> Exact product names for the kibbles would be helpful.
> 
> Looking at fjm's link, this section lists foods which can give/worsen oxalate trouble: DogAware.com Articles: Calcium Oxalate Stones
> 
> ...


----------

